# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Canal de youtube

## José Miguel Lopes

Boas :Olá: 

Se calhar ate ja conhecem este canal de youtube mas achei por bem partilha-lo :SbOk: 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?annot...k3I&feature=iv

Tem vários videos de grande qualidade essencialmente de recifes.

Cumps

----------

